# WOW



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

My daughter brought her yorkie over and he has been full of matts for over a year...:frusty:
Anyway, I had ordered that buttercomb that Lina recommended and I had her bring him over for a grooming session. He was COVERED in matts...and this was the results...first picture is working on his legs...second is the 3rd pile of matts removed...last is after (a bit blurry though). He left here without a matt on him! He was prancing all over like he was hot stuff. I know I am going to be glad I spent $40 on this comb. Thanks Lina!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW is right Karla...you are WONDERFUL for getting him all matt free! :biggrin1:

I have the standard Buttercomb and it is awesome! What is the type shown here? (I missed Lina's suggestion..


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I love mine too. It's the staggered tooth one. It works great.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.chrissystems.com/combs.htm
It is at the bottom, the staggered tooth comb that is $40.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karla, I am so glad that worked so well for you, but especially for your friend's poor Yorkie! That staggered tooth comb is considered a miracle worker by me!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*A Yorkie Heroine*

ah, he will feel so much better as mats can pull on skin!

Way to go!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow that is a LOT of mats....I bet he was doing the
View attachment 17302
after that.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am curious as to how many times the pup yelped?? Was he trying to get away the whole time or was the comb working so well that he didnt seem to care? My guys are fine with combing and brushing, but once I hit a mat, they take off - if they can.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Laurief said:


> I am curious as to how many times the pup yelped?? Was he trying to get away the whole time or was the comb working so well that he didnt seem to care? My guys are fine with combing and brushing, but once I hit a mat, they take off - if they can.


He didn't yelp once! There was one area he got a little irritated with us...but he just tried to get up. He pretty much laid there and let us comb them out the entire time. It was about an hour of work. But he left here without a single matt and he had so many! We didn't have to cut a single one, the comb just took them all out. I was amazed!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

great job Karla. what a cutie. I am putting that comb on our list and I am going to check it twice.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

We have a friend who is single who has a Yorkie and no matter how many grooming tools I have bought for him, he just does not groom him in between taking him to the groomer.

There was a time when I was dog sitting for him and I bought this spray product called "Whispering Mist" by Gerard/Pellham. It helps eliminate matts and tangles, reduces split ends, moisturizes and eases brushing and combing. It also has a really nice scent that freshens the coat..

Here is Bingo and my Hav Sophie. He keeps him in a lambs cut which is where the body portion is short and the legs and head are kinda fluffy..









Karla..thanks for the comb link!:biggrin1:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awwww, cute picture. 
My daughter promises she is going to keep Max up now that we got his matts out...we shall see. I gave her a bottle of blueberry facial wash because his eyes were disgusting and she said they couldn't get it all out...I got 99% of the stuff out with water, the wash, and my fine tooth side of the other comb I bought. 
@@ kids!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I already emailed the website to hubby - saying - THIS IS WHAT I WANT FOR XMAS!! Kristin brought hers to my house for a playdate and it was heavy, but she loves it, and now with more glowing reviews - I am gonna get one!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

did anyone buy the handle?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, the handle doesn't work with the staggered tooth comb, only with the regular combs. I do have a handle for those and I like it... it makes it easier to comb for me, but I also know others who don't like it, so it's very arbitrary whether or not you'll like it, I think.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh good -- I am glad it does not work for it...because then it would be a $62 dollar comb.


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

wow!!! i'm adding that to my christmas list! (maybe my mom "grandma" can get it for Kodak as a stocking stuffer)  

i bet that poor baby is sooo excited! that was so sweet of you! how long did it take? what did you use to condition?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Karla, that was a mighty nice thing you did, dematting your friend's Yorkie! :hug:
No easy task!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks all...it was my daughter's yorkie...although I would have done it for a friend too. LOL 
It took us about an hour or so to do...then we gave him a bath and a good face wash.  He got pampered at grandmas...lol.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

CC combs are very nice, but expensive! Maybe we should start selling $1 tickets for HAV Rescue and have the winner get a CC comb..


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

One _very_ kind and generous friend gave me one for my birthday :biggrin1: And all I can say is, Tori and I not only love her, we love the comb, too! :hug::kiss:


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

that comb does look good...i wonder if it would work on my beard too?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Joe - I've tried it on my own hair that's been very tangled and it worked like a charm. Another Havanese show owner turned me on to that trick. So see, you get three combs for the price of one. You, Mugsy and Kaylie can all share the same one.


----------

